# Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?



## Bademeister (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
nur mal angenommen, Jemand wäre mit zu viel Ruten in Mc-Pom am Angeln. Weiß Jemand, was da raus kommen kann? Ist das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder geht das schon in den Bereich der Straftaten?

Das man das nicht macht ist klar! Ist eine rein hypothetische Frage.

Gruß
Bademeister


----------



## duck_68 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

kommt darauf an, wieviele Ruten das pommrische Fischreigesetz erlaubt, bzw der Verein. Sind es mehr als die vom Gesetz erlaubten ist es eine Gesetzeswidrigkeit, sind es "nur" mehr als der Verein, wird es nur Vereinssanktionen zur Folge haben.


----------



## Bademeister (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Jo, mal angenommen, es ginge dann um eine Gesetzeswiedrigkeit. Gibt's da Erfahrungen??

Gruß
Bademeister


----------



## antonio (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

ich versteh immer solche hypothetischen fragen nicht.
wenn man sich an die regeln hält was sollen dann diese fragen.
da kommt immer der anschein auf, wenns nicht so hart bestraft wird, kann man es ja mal probieren.

antonio


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Es lohnt sich nicht!
Ich habs mal mitbekommen, werde aber keine Auskunft dazu geben. Eine solche Frage ist mir zu Nah an einer Überlegung, ob man es für diesen oder jenen Betrag nicht doch mal riskieren sollte.


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Bademeister schrieb:


> ...nur mal angenommen, Jemand wäre mit zu viel Ruten in Mc-Pom am Angeln...



irrtümlich, natürlich, ne?
juristisch rumlogeln werden wohl andere.
ich denk, jeder der die scheine hat kann auch lesen und dann liest 'man' eben auch mal kurz die regeln durch.

bei mir steht "...2 handangeln mit je 1 haken."
von ruten steht da nix. also ist die anzahl der ruten auch egal.

"aber: fangfertiges gerät" usw. am wasser, das zählt.

also geh mit deinen 4 ruten, aber nur zwei mit schnur und haken.

alles andere wäre ja mit vorsatz gegen die regeln auf dem erlaubnisschein, die du ja mit deiner unterschrift anerkennst.

jetzt fragst du dich bestimmt, "hä, viele worte, was soll das, hätt' er sich sparen können".

denk ich auch. diesen trööt hättest du dir und uns ersparen können.

ps: hat noch jemand ne frage zum fischen mit Carbid?


----------



## Micha:R (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Ich  denke auch , solche Fragen entstehen nur wenn  jemand Mist verbockt hatt , oder  was verbocken will


----------



## Dart (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Jose schrieb:


> ps: hat noch jemand ne frage zun fischen mit Carbid?


Son paar Infos zur Reaktionszeit und zur evt. Lautstärkeentwicklung bei der Detonation, in Dezibel, wäre hilfreich....|supergri
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Die Ruten werden dir alle zerbrochen und kleinweise dahin geschoben, wo niemals die Sonne scheint. :m


----------



## dirk-mann (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Moin

die probleme kenne ich hier nicht wir dürfen mit acht ruten angeln haha

gruß dirk


----------



## Finke20 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

:vik:

@ Bademeister,

so jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische. Klare Ansage = Klare Antwort.;+

1. Binnen oder Küstengewässer?
2. Hast du überhaupt eine gültige AB für das Gewässer?
3. Bei Binnengewässer wer ist der Pächter ( Fischer, Verein oder Privat).

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorgängern nur anschließen.
Das solche Fragen nur entstehen, wenn jemand was ausfressen will. 
Ja und solche Info´s gibt es dann von uns nicht.|krach:

Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## Ollek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Dart schrieb:


> Son paar Infos zur Reaktionszeit und zur evt. Lautstärkeentwicklung bei der Detonation, in Dezibel, wäre hilfreich....|supergri
> Greetz Reiner#h



Bei ein paar Gramm in ner Flasche Flensi so um die 10-15sek.
Die Lautstärkeentwicklung ist ca, 2m unterm Boot fast zu vernachlässigen.


Gruss 

PS Natürlich sprech ich nicht vom Fischen sondern von einem Jugend Forscht Versuch.#h


----------



## Norbi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Der will nicht was ausfressen ,Er hat!
Und nun will Er wissen welche Strafe auf Ihn zukommt


----------



## delsol (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Bademeister schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nur mal angenommen, Jemand wäre mit zu viel Ruten in Mc-Pom am Angeln. Weiß Jemand, was da raus kommen kann? Ist das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder geht das schon in den Bereich der Straftaten?
> 
> Das man das nicht macht ist klar! Ist eine rein hypothetische Frage.
> ...


 
Am besten du rufst mal die Fischereiaufsichtsbehörde für deine Rigion an und nervst die mal#6 die haben bestimmt Verständnis für solche Fragen:q


----------



## Micha:R (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Der will nicht was ausfressen ,Er hat!
> Und nun will Er wissen welche Strafe auf Ihn zukommt




genau so  kams mir auch  rüber  #6


----------



## antonio (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Der will nicht was ausfressen ,Er hat!
> Und nun will Er wissen welche Strafe auf Ihn zukommt



dann soll er nen a....... in der hose haben und sagen ich hab das und das gemacht, womit muß ich rechnen.
das wäre ne klare ansage.

antonio


----------



## henker68 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

da kann ich ja nur lachen der will oder hatt hahahahahahahaha


----------



## fisherb00n (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Bei zu vielen Ruten wirst du mit x²Winkelpickerspitzen nach Rutenanzahl ausgepeitscht...|uhoh:

Ich denke es wird dir keiner direkt ne Antwort geben wollen...ich weiß es auch nicht...


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Bi uns sind es 25euro bei dir kann es die Todesstrafe sein.Gruß Pitti


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Du darfst ja offiziell nicht mit fangfertigem Gerät über die Brücke eines Flusses fahren, an dem du keinen Angelschein besitzt.

Aber glaube so böse ist kein Mensch, deswegen einen Angler anzuklagen.

Die Sache mit den Messern, kleiner Waffenschein und zweckgebundenem Waffenführen ist auch sone Paragraphenreiterei!

Das alles ist Deutschland.....


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Also in Hessen wüsste ich aus dem Kopf keinen § im Fischereigesetz der sich über eine maximale Rutenanzahl äußert (kann aber auch sein das ich das überlesen habe). Wie es in McPomm aussieht weiß ich nicht das kannst du selbst nachlesen das Fischereigesetz findet sich leicht. Sollte da nichts drinnen stehen hast du schonmal keine Straftat begangen..kein Gesetz -> kein Straftatbestand.
Bleibt also nur noch der Erlaubnisschein..da steht fast immer wie viele Ruten erlaubt sind. Außerden steht "meistens" auch noch sowas wie "bei Verstoß gegen diese Regeln behält es sich der Verein/Pächter vor den Erlaubnisschein einzuziehen bzw. bei Straftatbestand Anzeige zu erstatten"
Eine Gesetzliche Handhabe richtet sich wie bereits gesagt danach ob es überhaupt ein Gesetz hierzu gibt.
Falls nicht bleibt nur noch das Entziehen der Erlaubniskarte...eine Geldstrafe dürfen sie dir nicht verhängen das darf nur ein Gericht. Ebensowenig darf irgendjemand (außer Polizei) dein Gerät beschlagnahmen oder auch nur anfassen auch kein Kontrolleur!
Ausnahme: Du bist in einem Verein und die Satzung macht klare Aussagen zu Vereinsstrafen (meistens nicht der Fall)


----------



## Fanne (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Bademeister schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> nur mal angenommen, Jemand wäre mit zu viel Ruten in Mc-Pom am Angeln. Weiß Jemand, was da raus kommen kann? Ist das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder geht das schon in den Bereich der Straftaten?
> 
> Das man das nicht macht ist klar! Ist eine rein hypothetische Frage.
> ...




gibs zu, dich hamse beim schwarzangeln erwischt, und jetzt willst du vorher wissen was für strafe dir drohen könnte 


hatten wir hier zur genüge schon die sätze mit den anfang


"nur mal angenommen!"  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## carphunterks (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Jose schrieb:


> irrtümlich, natürlich, ne?
> juristisch rumlogeln werden wohl andere.
> ich denk, jeder der die scheine hat kann auch lesen und dann liest 'man' eben auch mal kurz die regeln durch.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Frage mit dem Carbit!!!!
Wenn mir einer sagen kann wie ich das dann mit c&r hinbekomme werde ich das mal versuchen#d Soll ja Fanggarantie sein.

Gut gekontert!!


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Wenn du Mist gebaut hast solltest du dafür gerade stehen.

Warum fragst du nicht einfach welche Strafe ich bekomme wenn ich mit zu vielen Ruten geangelt habe.
Das wäre wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## Bademeister (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Weder angelte ich mit mehr als den zulässigen drei Ruten noch habe ich dies vor. Klarer geht es nicht mehr!

  Hat  Jemand noch eine verwertbare Antwort oder überlassen wir diesen Thread komplett den DOOFEN … {Beiträgen}. #q


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Bademeister schrieb:


> Weder angelte ich mit mehr als den zulässigen drei Ruten noch habe ich dies vor.


 

Und warum dann diese Frage |kopfkrat


----------



## BigGamer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Bi uns sind es 25euro bei dir kann es die Todesstrafe sein.


 
Genau, die soll in einigen Landesverfassungen noch drin sein
(jaja, Quizshowwissen:m)


----------



## Seatrout (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Hallo

Es kommt darauf an, ob es sich um ein Vereins-, Verbands- oder Landesgewässer handelt.  

Bei Vereinsgewässern, ist es sich einen Verstoß  gegen die Satzung/Gewässerordnung des Vereins .Dann hat der Vorstand zu entscheiden. Mündliche Verwarnung-Angelverbot

Bei Landes und Verbandsgewässern reicht die Strafe von schriftl. Verwarnung bis zu einer Vorstrafe in Bundesstrafregister:


So ist mein Wissensstand,hab eben unseren Fischmeister am Hafen gefragt.

Kommt aber auch immer auf die Härte der Fälle an.

gruß Hannes


----------



## antonio (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Es kommt darauf an, ob es sich um ein Vereins-, Verbands- oder Landesgewässer handelt.
> 
> ...



wenn er mit mehr ruten als gesetzlich erlaubt geangelt hat ist es nicht nur vereinsangelegenheit.

antonio


----------



## duck_68 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Es kommt darauf an, ob es sich um ein Vereins-, Verbands- oder Landesgewässer handelt.
> 
> ...




Liegt Kappeln eigentlich in MecPom|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Bademeister schrieb:


> ... oder überlassen wir diesen Thread komplett den DOOFEN … {Beiträgen}. #q



wie man in den wald hinein ruft...


----------



## Seatrout (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Liegt Kappeln eigentlich in MecPom|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




Ne, is in Schleswig-Holstein.

Aber wir haben hier 2 Fischmeister,also die die Fischer bein Fang anlanden kontrollieren und auch für Angelscheine auf der Schlei zuständig sind.
aber ich denke ob in  Schleswighostein oder MecPom, die Regelung für solche Fälle wird doch nich soo verschieden sein oder?


Gruß


----------



## jannisO (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Die Ruten kommen in den Schräder und du auf den elektrischen Stuhl :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## nowi04 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Was bedeutet SCHRÄDER??? Meinst Du Schredder???
Na egal. Aber mein Stuhl ist auch manchmal elektrisch.....#h  
Jetzt mal Klartext meinerseits: Ich bin noch nicht sehr lange hier aber in vielen anderen Foren vertreten. Was sich hier an gespielter Ernsthaftigkeit abspielt, ist allerdings die Härte. Müsst Ihr denn jeden, der nicht das eigene Handlungsideal verkörpert, sofort abstrafen?
Lacht doch mal etwas öfter!
Mama, wo bin ich hier hingeraten...#q


----------



## carphunterks (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Nowi,
auch ich bin in einigen Foren unter anderem im Carp-Hunter Forum.
Sorry aber kann man unsere Kollegen nicht verstehen,die es als einen Lacher abstempeln,wenn so eine Frage kommt?
Wenn ich in Frankreich auf Carp fische steht auf meiner Lizens 3 oder 4 Ruten. Fische ich mit 5 oder 6 gehe ich vom Wasser und eventuel kommen sogar die Flix und ich bin mein Tackle los. Und wenn da steht 2 Ruten kann ich auch nicht mit Netz oder Kutter fischen nur weil das nicht auf der Karte steht. Logisch.
Auf jeder Karte steht ob mit einer 2 oder mehr Ruten. Solltest du im Puff fischen,zahlst du für jede Rute. An Vereins oder Verbandsgewässern wirst du bestraft wenn du die Regeln nicht einhälst. Und wenn einer meint er müsste Erbsen zählen, steht ja nicht mit wieviel Ruten,die Fischerreiaufsicht kann auch Erbsen zählen.
Denke also, die Frage was passiert wenn ich dies oder das tue, ist fehl am Platz. Wer gegen Regeln verstößt wird bestraft,was auch ok ist!
Gruß aus Hessen#h


----------



## carphunterks (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Also in Hessen wüsste ich aus dem Kopf keinen § im Fischereigesetz der sich über eine maximale Rutenanzahl äußert (kann aber auch sein das ich das überlesen habe). Wie es in McPomm aussieht weiß ich nicht das kannst du selbst nachlesen das Fischereigesetz findet sich leicht. Sollte da nichts drinnen stehen hast du schonmal keine Straftat begangen..kein Gesetz -> kein Straftatbestand.
> Bleibt also nur noch der Erlaubnisschein..da steht fast immer wie viele Ruten erlaubt sind. Außerden steht "meistens" auch noch sowas wie "bei Verstoß gegen diese Regeln behält es sich der Verein/Pächter vor den Erlaubnisschein einzuziehen bzw. bei Straftatbestand Anzeige zu erstatten"
> Eine Gesetzliche Handhabe richtet sich wie bereits gesagt danach ob es überhaupt ein Gesetz hierzu gibt.
> Falls nicht bleibt nur noch das Entziehen der Erlaubniskarte...eine Geldstrafe dürfen sie dir nicht verhängen das darf nur ein Gericht. Ebensowenig darf irgendjemand (außer Polizei) dein Gerät beschlagnahmen oder auch nur anfassen auch kein Kontrolleur!
> Ausnahme: Du bist in einem Verein und die Satzung macht klare Aussagen zu Vereinsstrafen (meistens nicht der Fall)


 
Wallerschreck.
da liegst du etwas falsch.
Ich bin ein Fischerreiaufseher bei uns im Verein. Mit Lehrgang etc. 
Also ich darf dein Angelgerät schon sicherstellen,allerdings nur bis die Polizei da ist. ich darf dein Auto nicht durchsuchen,wenn es auf der Karte nicht ausdrücklich vermerkt ist. Aber wenn ich mit meinem Auto hinter deinem stehe, und du kannst deshalb nicht weg fahren, hast du die A Karte gezogen und mußt warten bis die Polizei kommt. Und die darf deine Sachen beschlagnahmen, dein Auto durchsuchen etc.
Gruß aus Kassel#h


----------



## Pinn (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



nowi04 schrieb:


> Was sich hier an gespielter Ernsthaftigkeit abspielt, ist allerdings die Härte. Müsst Ihr denn jeden, der nicht das eigene Handlungsideal verkörpert, sofort abstrafen?
> Lacht doch mal etwas öfter!
> Mama, wo bin ich hier hingeraten...#q



Moin nowi04,

auch gespielte Straftaten werden hier sofort in gebührender Ernsthaftigkeit abgestraft. Wo kämen wir denn hin wenn nicht?

Mit der Bitte um Verständnis bei Mama und besten Grüßen, Werner


----------



## Roquefort (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Pinn schrieb:


> auch gespielte Straftaten werden hier sofort in gebührender Ernsthaftigkeit abgestraft.


Mir scheint es im aktuellen Fall eher um Ordnungswidrigkeiten zu gehen.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



carphunterks schrieb:


> Wallerschreck.
> da liegst du etwas falsch.
> Ich bin ein Fischerreiaufseher bei uns im Verein. Mit Lehrgang etc.
> Also ich darf dein Angelgerät schon sicherstellen,allerdings nur bis die Polizei da ist. ich darf dein Auto nicht durchsuchen,wenn es auf der Karte nicht ausdrücklich vermerkt ist. Aber wenn ich mit meinem Auto hinter deinem stehe, und du kannst deshalb nicht weg fahren, hast du die A Karte gezogen und mußt warten bis die Polizei kommt. Und die darf deine Sachen beschlagnahmen, dein Auto durchsuchen etc.
> Gruß aus Kassel#h


Jetzt mal langsam, ein Fischereiaufseher, egal was auf welcher Karte auch immer ausdrücklich vermerkt sein mag, darf überhaupt nichts durchsuchen, und die Polizei darf dein Auto auch nicht durchsuchen. Dazu bedarf es eines richterlichen Durchsuchungsbefehls.


----------



## mirkooo (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jetzt mal langsam, ein Fischereiaufseher, egal was auf welcher Karte auch immer ausdrücklich vermerkt sein mag, darf überhaupt nichts durchsuchen,


Vollkommen korrekt! #6



> und die Polizei darf dein Auto auch nicht durchsuchen. Dazu bedarf es eines richterlichen Durchsuchungsbefehls.


Nicht zwingend. Es gibt noch den "begründeten Anfangsverdacht", wobei der bei sowas nicht zu tragen kommt, also hast Du damit auch recht!


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Vollkommen korrekt! #6
> 
> 
> Nicht zwingend. Es gibt noch den "begründeten Anfangsverdacht", wobei der bei sowas nicht zu tragen kommt, also hast Du damit auch recht!



nicht ganz der verdacht reicht nicht, es muß gefahr in verzug sein.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Wie immer beim Angeln: Landesrecht und in solchen Fällen kommen ja noch die unterschiedlichen Gewässerbestimmungen sowie Handlungsweise der exekutiven Organe vor Ort und auch (im Ernstfall) die Einstellung der Richter dazu.

Ich musste mal 30 DM zahlen (als es die noch gab, also etwas länger her).
Tat:
Saß mit einer Picker- und einer Posenrute an, hatte die fertig montierte Spinnrute für den "Ernstfall" neben mir liegen (bei uns z. B. kein Problem).
Das Problem kam, als ca. 10m neben mir es ordentlich rauben anfing und ich im Jagdeifer nicht mal im Traum dran dachte, zuerst die Pickr oder die Posenrute einzuholen, bevor der Spinbner Richtung Räuber flog. 
3 oder 4 Würfe später  - ohne Biß - legte ich die Spinnrute wieder brav neben mich....
"Dummerweise" ging ca. 100m weiter eine Brücke über den Neckar, von wo mich 2 Wapos beim werfen mit der dritten Rute beobachtet hatten..
War ein Frischling dabei, dem wohl mal gezeigt werden sollte, wie das funktioniert. Denn normalerweise hätte dazu keiner was gesagt, in diesem Fall wurde schön geschrieben und ich war (berechtigt selbstverständlich!!) um 30 DM ärmer..


----------



## carphunterks (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jetzt mal langsam, ein Fischereiaufseher, egal was auf welcher Karte auch immer ausdrücklich vermerkt sein mag, darf überhaupt nichts durchsuchen, und die Polizei darf dein Auto auch nicht durchsuchen. Dazu bedarf es eines richterlichen Durchsuchungsbefehls.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!!!!
Ich habe geschrieben ich darf dein Auto nicht durchsuchen!!!!
Die Polizei schon, auch ohne Richterlichen Beschluß.
Schon mal was von Gefahr im Verzug oder Verdunklungsgefahr gehört.
Erst richtig infomieren,dann antworten.
Gruß aus Hessen#h


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Ich sehe meine Rute mit der ich Köderfische fange auch nicht als "richtige" Rute an, wenn man es aber ganz bürokratisch sehen würde, könnte man es als 3. Rute auslegen. 

Aber hier gibt es eh keine Kontrollen, bin noch nie nach einem Angelschein gefragt worden. Ausser 1x im Stadtbereich von 2 Polizisten und wir hatten nur den gelben Angelschein. Haben den Poizisten einfach alles was wir an Fischereidokumenten hatten in die Hand gedrückt und sie waren zufrieden. Die Kontrolle war eh nur so eine "Show-Sache".


----------



## HOX (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

LOL "Gefahr im Verzug"...
Hobby-Juristerei ist immer wieder amüsant.


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich sehe meine Rute mit der ich Köderfische fange auch nicht als "richtige" Rute an, wenn man es aber ganz bürokratisch sehen würde, könnte man es als 3. Rute auslegen.


 
Es wird sogar als 3. Rute ausgelegt!

In Sachsen-Anhalt sind zum Beispiel 2 Rollruten und eine Kopfrute beim Ansitzangeln erlaubt.
Ein Angelkollege, der neben mir saß hatte anstatt der Kopfrute eine Matchrute verwendet und musste €25 Strafe zahlen, als ihn die WaSchPo kontrollierte, obwohl beide Rute eigentlich dem gleichen Zweck, dem Köfifang, dienen.


----------



## Jemir (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

an die StA geht das mit Sicherheit nicht weil nicht im StGb verankert, deshalb ist die nicht dafür zuständig. Es ist ne OWI die Geld in die leeren Behördenkassen spült und deshalb durchaus bedeutend teurer sein wird als wenn Du ne geringfügige Straftat erstmalig begangen hast (z.B. kein Erlaubnisschein)


----------



## mirkooo (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



carphunterks schrieb:


> Die Polizei schon, auch ohne Richterlichen Beschluß.
> Schon mal was von Gefahr im Verzug oder Verdunklungsgefahr gehört.
> Erst richtig infomieren,dann antworten.


Ich glaube erstmal solltest Du Dich informieren. Du hast absolut keine Ahnung, geschweige denn einen "Kontrolleursschein".


@antonio
Begründeter Anfangsverdacht reicht aus, aber der kommt bei sowas nicht zum tragen.


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Nu ma Butter bei die Fische!

Irgendwie hat jeder von euch Recht, sowie Unrecht.

Die Richtlinien für die Fischereiaufsicht sind im Landes-Fischerei Gesetz geregelt.
Da es nun mal Landesrecht ist, können hier erhebliche Unterschiede sein.
Wenn ich mal eben das Nds. FischereiG zitieren darf:

*Nds. FischereiG (Nds. FischG,NI)*
*[FONT=Verdana,Bold]§ 56 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen[/FONT]*
(1) Soweit es zur Wahrnehmung der Fischereiaufsicht erforderlich ist, bestellen das Fischereiamt für die
Küstengewässer und die Gemeinden eigene Vollzugsbeamte. Sie können auch ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher
bestellen.
(2) Die Gemeinden können auch auf Vorschlag der Fischereigenossenschaften, Fischereiberechtigten und
Fischereipächter für deren Gewässer geeignete Personen, die zu diesen in einem Dienst- oder
Mitgliedschaftsverhältnis stehen, zu Fischereiaufsehern bestellen. Die Bestellung begründet kein Dienstverhältnis
des Fischereiaufsehers zur Gemeinde.
(3) Die Vollzugsbeamten und die Fischereiaufseher sind befugt, jederzeit die beim Fischfang gebrauchten
Fanggeräte, die Fanggeräte und Fische in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie Fischbehälter in Gewässern zu
durchsuchen, Grundstücke zu betreten und Gewässer zu befahren.​ 
Man betrachte sich nur mal Abs.3 . Dort steht drin, was der Fischeiaufseher darf und was nicht.​ 

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse. Ein JustizGehilfe (Polizist) darf dein Fahrzeug nicht einfach durchsuchen, dazu benötigt er einen ausreichenden Anfangsverdacht. Da reicht schon die nicht ausreichende Verkehrstauglichkeit deines Fahrzeugs.


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

reicht nicht aus für ne durchsuchung. kann ich aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

@ schrauber

da steht auch ganz klar, was sie durchsuchen dürfen,
da steht nix von kfz oder dergleichen.

antonio


----------



## andy72 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

eins kann ich aus erfahrung sagen wenn man die durchsuchung des fahrzeugs verweigert haben die grindköpfe ruckzuck nen durchsuchungsbeschluss in der hand die haben nämlich mitlerweile für sowas ein laptop mit drucker im auto  aber man hat noch die möglichkeit von der staatsmacht einen unabhängigen zeugen zu verlangen !


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Richtig, das da steht, dass ein Fischereiaufseher dein Fischereifahrzeug durchsuchen darf, dazu zählt auch dein Auto, aber das auch nur, wenn er dich beim angeln antrifft, also einen hinreichenden Anfangsverdacht hat. 
Stell dir doch mal vor, du stehst als Badegast oder Picknicker mit deinem Auto an einem See und ein Kontrolleur will dir die Karre filzen... NO WAY!


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

mein auto ist kein fischereifahrzeug, das können die drehen und wenden wie sie wollen.

@ andy

drucker hin drucker her der beschluß muß mit unterschrift sein aber nicht von nem polizisten,das reicht nicht.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



carphunterks schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!!!!
> Ich habe geschrieben ich darf dein Auto nicht durchsuchen!!!!
> Die Polizei schon, auch ohne Richterlichen Beschluß.
> Schon mal was von Gefahr im Verzug oder Verdunklungsgefahr gehört.
> ...


Dann lies dir deinen Anfangspost nochmal genau durch, du schriebst: "...Auto nicht durchsuchen wenn es auf der Karte nicht ausdrücklich vermerkt ist"
Und nein, die Polizei darf kein Auto durchsuchen, die dürfen ja auch nicht deine Wohnung durchsuchen, was du da schreibst "Gefahr im Verzug" ist eine absolute Ausnahme und dient der Abwehr unmittelbar bevorstehender Straftaten, was in dem Fall ja wohl nicht zutrifft.  Ich verspreche dir, ohne richterlichen Beschluß durchsucht kein Polizist das Auto eines Anglers,bloß weil ein Fischereiaufseher die Rennleitung angefordert hat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Richtig, das da steht, dass ein Fischereiaufseher dein Fischereifahrzeug durchsuchen darf, dazu zählt auch dein Auto, aber das auch nur, wenn er dich beim angeln antrifft, also einen hinreichenden Anfangsverdacht hat.
> Stell dir doch mal vor, du stehst als Badegast oder Picknicker mit deinem Auto an einem See und ein Kontrolleur will dir die Karre filzen... NO WAY!



Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass du hier gerade etwas wild interpretierst. Ein Fischereifahrzeug ist ein Fahrzeug, das dem Zwecke der Fischerei dient z.B. ein Angelkutter oder ein Boot. 

Mein Auto ist zumindest kein Fischereifahrzeug, da ich damit nur zum Angeln fahre es aber während der Fischerei nicht verwende. Natürlich kann es plötzlich zu einer Fahrzeugkontrolle kommen, aber die müßte dann wohl von der Polizei und nicht vom FA durchgeführt werden. Wenn man sich weigert sein Auto zu öffnen, dann ist das kein hinreichender Grund der einen Anfangsverdacht bzw. eine Durchsuchung rechtfertigt. Der FA müßte schon nachweisen, dass du in deinem Auto etwas versteckt hast, dann könnte die Polizei eingreifen. Vorher nicht.

Ähnlich ist das mit der Tasche in Supermärkten. Viele Märkte weisen daraufhin, dass Taschen und Rucksäcke an der Information abgegeben werden müssen. Tut man das nicht, rechtfertigt das keineswegs, dass der Kassierer einen Blick in meine Tasche werfen darf. Geht ihn ja auch nix an.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Völliger Humbug. Was meinst Du denn, wie weit "Anfangsverdacht" und "Gefahr im Verzug" dehnbar sind. Du würdest staunen. Und beschweren dürftest Du Dich hinterher...


Dein Auto durchsuchen sie auf jeden Fall, weil du dich von dem ganzen Käse von wegen "Gefahr im Verzug" beeindrucken lässt. Du hingegen würdest staunen wie schnell die Jungs zurück rudern, wenn du, wie schon erwähnt,einen "unabhängigen Zeugen" forderst bzw. vorab gleich mal mit deinem Anwalt telefonierst. Selbst schon erlebt, und da war plötzlich keine Rede mehr von durchsuchen.Wenn sich der Verdacht nämlich als unbegründet erweist, ist theoretisch erstmal 'ne Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch möglich. Von Amtsanmaßung und dergleichen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass du hier gerade etwas wild interpretierst. Ein Fischereifahrzeug ist ein Fahrzeug, das dem Zwecke der Fischerei dient z.B. ein Angelkutter oder ein Boot.
> 
> Mein Auto ist zumindest kein Fischereifahrzeug, da ich damit nur zum Angeln fahre es aber während der Fischerei nicht verwende. Natürlich kann es plötzlich zu einer Fahrzeugkontrolle kommen, aber die müßte dann wohl von der Polizei und nicht vom FA durchgeführt werden. Wenn man sich weigert sein Auto zu öffnen, dann ist das kein hinreichender Grund der einen Anfangsverdacht bzw. eine Durchsuchung rechtfertigt. Der FA müßte schon nachweisen, dass du in deinem Auto etwas versteckt hast, dann könnte die Polizei eingreifen. Vorher nicht.
> 
> Ähnlich ist das mit der Tasche in Supermärkten. Viele Märkte weisen daraufhin, dass Taschen und Rucksäcke an der Information abgegeben werden müssen. Tut man das nicht, rechtfertigt das keineswegs, dass der Kassierer einen Blick in meine Tasche werfen darf. Geht ihn ja auch nix an.


So sieht das mal aus.


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Völliger Humbug. Was meinst Du denn, wie weit "Anfangsverdacht" und "Gefahr im Verzug" dehnbar sind. Du würdest staunen. Und beschweren dürftest Du Dich hinterher...



ein nicht übereifriger polizist würde sich hüten mein auto ohne beschluß zu durchsuchen.
und wenn es einer doch drauf anlegt aus übereifrigkeit oder profilierungssucht und man gibt ihm dann klar zu erkennen "bis hierher und keinen schritt weiter,ich kenne meine rechte", macht er ganz schnell nen rückzieher, ehe es für ihn dann hinterher konsequenzen hat.

antonio


----------



## duck_68 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

In Bayern wäre ich da mal vorsichtig - die Neufassung des Bayerischen Fischreigesetzes von 2008 gesteht den Fischereiaufsehern eine ganze Menge Rechte zu! u. A. auch das Besichtigen von Fangeräten *IN* Fahrzeugen.... Klick

Wer sich einer Überprüfung oder Kontrolle widersetzt kann mit einem Bußgeld von bis zu 5000€ belegt werden.... klick


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

das besichtigen von fanggeräten und fischen ist aber kein durchsuchen des autos.
besichtigen können die es auch durch die scheibe, jetzt mal überspitzt formuliert.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In Bayern wäre ich da mal vorsichtig - die Neufassung des Bayerischen Fischreigesetzes von 2008 gesteht den Fischereiaufsehern eine ganze Menge Rechte zu! u. A. auch das Besichtigen von Fangeräten *IN* Fahrzeugen.... Klick


Na sicher können die das, er kann mich höflich fragen ob er sich mein Gerödel mal anschauen darf, dann hol ich es raus und zeig es ihm, wenn nicht, ist der Drops schon wieder gelutscht.


----------



## duck_68 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Na sicher können die das, er kann mich höflich fragen ob er sich mein Gerödel mal anschauen darf, dann hol ich es raus und zeig es ihm, *wenn nicht, ist der Drops schon wieder gelutscht*.



lies mal weiter, wass Dir blüht, wenn nicht.... Strafe bis zu 5000€ Steht nun mal so im Gesetz


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> lies mal weiter, wass Dir blüht, wenn nicht.... Strafe bis zu 5000€ Steht nun mal so im Gesetz


Ist doch richtig, Martin, wenn er das Zeug sehen will zeig ich es ihm, ansonsten kann das geahndet werden. Aber unabhängig davon darf er mein Auto trotzdem nicht durchsuchen. Und darum dreht sich doch grad die Diskussion.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Also - auch in Bayern mußt Du dem Aufseher Deine Personalien angeben und "mitgeführte" Fischereigeräte auf Verlangen vorzeigen, um nicht mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden zu KÖNNEN!

Solange mein Auto auch nur etwas abseits steht, sind sämtliche Gegenstände in meinem Auto keine "mitgeführten" - mitgeführt bedeutet quasi, dass die davon erfassten Dinge sich in einer nahen Gewahrsamssphäre zu mir befinden, während ich mich in der Nähe des Gewässers aufhalte!

Auch in Bayern würde mir keiner (wirksam) ein Bußgeld auferlegen, dem ich nicht einen Blick in mein Auto gewähre, es sei denn, ich angle direkt "aus dem Kofferraum" und unmittelbar mit meinem Wagen am Wasser & am Angelplatz!(dann wären Fänge und Fanggeräte "mitgeführt" - bei einem etwas abseits geparkten PKW liegt das Merkmal "mitgeführt" nach meiner Rechtsauffassung schon tatbestandlich nicht mehr vor!!!- mitgeführt beziehe ich auf die zeitliche & räumliche Situation der gerade durchgeführten Kontrolle - das kann dann höchstens mal der Fall sein, wenn die Kontrolle nach dem Angeln unmittelbar am Kofferraum oder so durchgeführt wird, nicht aber, wenn ich angle und mein Wagen auch nur 50 m weit weg steht!).

Bitte auch beachten, dass in der Vorschrift steht "*KANN*" mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden - d.h. dort gibt es ein Ermessen, welches auch rechtsfehlerfrei ausgeübt werden muß!

Ohne entsprechenden und auch zu begründenden Verdacht reduziert sich nach meiner Ansicht das Ermessen auf *NULL* und niemand wird ohne oder gegen meinen Willen in mein Auto gucken, wenn dies weiter weg steht!

Aber mal ganz ehrlich - wenn jemand mich vernünftig und freundlich fragt, warum sollte ich ihn nicht in mein Auto gucken lassen, *wenn* ich eine weiße Weste habe???

Laßt ihn doch gucken und jut is - oder habt ihr das Bernsteinzimmer mit beim Angeln???

lol

Nur wenn mir einer im Rahmen einer Kontrolle so richtig blöd kommt und seine Befugnisse überschreitet, würde ich den Juristen raushängen lassen und mal schauen, was er rechtlich wirklich weiß und was nicht!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - auch in Bayern mußt Du dem Aufseher Deine Personalien angeben und "mitgeführte" Fischereigeräte auf Verlangen vorzeigen, um nicht mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden zu KÖNNEN!
> 
> Solange mein Auto auch nur etwas abseits steht, sind sämtliche Gegenstände in meinem Auto keine "mitgeführten" - mitgeführt bedeutet quasi, dass die davon erfassten Dinge sich in einer nahen Gewahrsamssphäre zu mir befinden, während ich mich in der Nähe des Gewässers aufhalte!
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:

mit ner klitzekleinen einschränkung, warum sollte ich ihn gucken lassen, könnte man genauso fragen.
in meine wohnung laß ich auch nicht jeden gucken auch mit weißer weste.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In Bayern wäre ich da mal vorsichtig - die Neufassung des Bayerischen Fischreigesetzes von 2008 gesteht den Fischereiaufsehern eine ganze Menge Rechte zu! u. A. auch das Besichtigen von Fangeräten *IN* Fahrzeugen.... Klick
> 
> Wer sich einer Überprüfung oder Kontrolle widersetzt kann mit einem Bußgeld von bis zu 5000€ belegt werden.... klick


 
Es steht ihnen das Besichtigen von *"mitgeführten"* Fanggeräten auf oder "in der Nähe von Gewässern" auch in Fahrzeugen zu - das ist ein feiner, aber nicht unwesentlicher Unterschied!!!...wie weit ist eigentlich "in der Nähe von Gewässern" - wann ist etwas "mitgeführt"???...da ist schon einiges an Spielraum!

Wenn ich also (wie meistens) an meinem Angelplatz sitze und mein Fahrzeug weiter weg geparkt ist, dann sind alle Dinge darin NICHT "mitgeführt" - wenn das jemand anders sieht, dann würde ich es auch mal klären lassen!
Findet die Kontrolle jedoch am Wagen statt, oder steht der Wagen direkt am Angelplatz, dann könnte das Merkmal "mitgeführt" durchaus vorliegen und zu einer Kontrolle berechtigen!

Näheres s.o. in meinem Post!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

@ Antonio:

Weil Deine Wohnung unter dem ausdrücklichen Schutz des Grundgesetzes steht, der aber auch widerum unter einem Gesetzesvorbehalt steht - d.h. das die "Unverletzlichkeit" Deiner Wohnung ebenfalls nicht uneingeschränkt gilt - die Schranken hierfür findest Du in der Strafprozessordnung geregelt, wonach beim Vorliegen eines entsprechenden Verdachts auch ein Richter die Durchsuchung anordnen kann!

Ebenso ist die Vorschrift des Fischereigesetzes eine solche Eingriffsnorm, die bei Vorliegen bestimmter Voraussetzungen einen Eingriff in den (nicht ganz so stark wie Deine Wohnung!) geschützten Raum Deines PKW ermöglicht - nach meiner Rechtsauffassung ist aber schon das Merkmal "mitgeführt" eine solche Voraussetzung, die gegeben sein muß, um dem Kontrolleur einen Blick zu gestatten!

Du kannst nat. auch der Ansicht sein, dass die Norm des Fischereigesetzes nicht verfassungsgemäß ist (was nicht soooo selten ist, bei vielen unserer tollen und meist neuen Gesetzen!) und das eine richterliche Anordnung nötig ist, um Deinen Wagen zu inspizieren!

Alles Auslegungssache!!!Lustig wäre es, wenn Du ein Wohnmobil hättest, oder in Deinem PKW nachweislich lebst - obwohl ein normaler PKW per Definition keine "Wohnung" ist - Du siehst, juristisch kann man alles anders sehen!

;O)

Wenn Du klagen willst, dann meld´ Dich ruhig bei mir, wenn Du mal davon betroffen bist - wir klären das dann mal!

Weil mir diese "man kann das auch anders sehen" Situationen so gut gefallen, habe ich das zu meinem Beruf gemacht!

Ernie


----------



## carphunterks (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Nu ma Butter bei die Fische!
> 
> Irgendwie hat jeder von euch Recht, sowie Unrecht.
> 
> ...


 
Und in Hessen ist es ähnlich.


----------



## carphunterks (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



mirkooo schrieb:


> Ich glaube erstmal solltest Du Dich informieren. Du hast absolut keine Ahnung, geschweige denn einen "Kontrolleursschein".
> 
> 
> @antonio
> Begründeter Anfangsverdacht reicht aus, aber der kommt bei sowas nicht zum tragen.


 
muß mich eigentlich nicht rechtfertigen, aber ich habe den Fischerreiaufsichtslehrgang gemacht,eine Beischeinigung darüber, und bin vom Verein eingesetzter Fischerreiaufseher.|bla:


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Jose schrieb:


> ...juristisch rumlogeln werden wohl andere...




sagte ich doch #q


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Jose schrieb:


> sagte ich doch #q


 
Richtig!

*grins*

Aber ich finde das Thema extrem spannend und denke, dass dort extreme Rechtsunsicherheit auf "beiden Seiten" herrscht.

Der Angler weiß nicht, was er *darf* und was er eigentlich bei einer Kontrolle tun *muß *und der Kontrolleur selber weiß es (leider) oft auch nicht genau genug!

Das finde ich recht interessant, weil sich mit dieser Lage alle Beteiligten rechtlich auf dünnem Eis befinden!

Oder nicht?

Ich halte es selber so, dass ich immer sehr entgegenkommend bin, wenn ich selbst mal kontrolliert werde, was aber zumindest am Rhein bei Köln leider *noch nie (!!!)* passiert ist!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Antonio:
> 
> 
> Ebenso ist die Vorschrift des Fischereigesetzes eine solche Eingriffsnorm, die bei Vorliegen bestimmter Voraussetzungen einen Eingriff in den (nicht ganz so stark wie Deine Wohnung!) geschützten Raum Deines PKW ermöglicht - nach meiner Rechtsauffassung ist aber schon das Merkmal "mitgeführt" eine solche Voraussetzung, die gegeben sein muß, um dem Kontrolleur einen Blick zu gestatten.
> ...



im fischereigesetz steht aber nichts von durchsuchen, das ist dem kontrolleur sein problem.
also angelgerät zeigen - ja , auto durchsuchen - nein.

und wie ebenfalls gepostet, die frage der polizei nach verbandskasten etc. hat damit was zu tun, sonst würden die nämlich sagen "öffnen sie mal den kofferraum".

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Ein Aufseher steht leider auch immer mit einem Bein auf der juristisch unsicheren Seite (je nach Landesgesetzen und örtlichen "Gegebenheiten"..) und sollte im "Ernstfall" IMMER die örtliche Polizei hinzuziehen.

Ganz anders sieht es z. B. aus, wenn die Polizei anwesend ist.
Fischwilderei ist eine Strafttat, da kann die Polizei zur Beweissicherung auch ohne Probleme z. B. neben dem eigentlichen Angelgerät auch das  Auto als "Tatwerkzeug" zur Beweissicherung beschlagnahmen. 

Kommt zwar selten vor (weil viel Schreibkram), ist aber rechtlich kein Problem.
Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/juli05_wapo.htm


Auch wenn das eigentlich mit dem Thema "zu viele Ruten" nichts zu tun hat.....


----------



## nowi04 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Eines der Hauptgründe aller Unsicherheiten ist doch wieder einmal das besch... Länderrecht. Wenn hier etwas abgeschafft gehört, dann das. Ich bin für Bundesrecht und zwar in ALLEN Lebenslagen. Es kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass wie in Amiland der Ganove auf der einen Straßenseite steht und der Cop auf der anderen und darf ihn nicht verhaften. 
Und wenn es bei uns zwar nicht ganz so extrem ist, ein großer Teil unserer Meinungsverschiedenheiten ist trotzdem das Ergebnis des Länderrechts. Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Tread eröffnen, der den Titel trägt:
Gleiches Recht für Alle, ein Deutschland- Ein Gesetz.....oder gibt es das schon?
Petri und einen schönen Restpfingstmontag wünscht
Nowi


----------



## Jemir (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

in gewisser Weise geb ich Dir da recht, andererseits fahren wir mit unserem Länderrecht ja auch manchmal besser. Und bei meinen Kontrollen ist für mich eh nur das sächsische Gesetz interessant. Interessant ist es trotzdem wie es denn so bei den Nachbarn zugeht


----------



## mike_w (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

In Deutschland gibt es nach meinen Infos keine Bußgeldkatalogliste für diese Art von Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Straftaten. So entscheidet als jeweils der zuständige Sachbearbeiter oder Staatsanwalt oft unterschiedlich. 
Der eine zahlt 200€, ein anderer nur 50€ oder gar nichts.

In Holland ist die Sache wesentlich einfacher und nachvollziehbarer geregelt.
Leb. Köderfisch 90€, mehr als 2 Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein 200€ usw.
Damit werden alle Verstöße gleich behandelt.


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



mike_w schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es nach meinen Infos keine Bußgeldkatalogliste für diese Art von Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Straftaten. So entscheidet als jeweils der zuständige Sachbearbeiter oder Staatsanwalt oft unterschiedlich.
> Der eine zahlt 200€, ein anderer nur 50€ oder gar nichts.
> 
> In Holland ist die Sache wesentlich einfacher und nachvollziehbarer geregelt.
> ...



doch die gibt es nur eben wieder in den einzelnen bl verschieden.

anonio


----------



## mike_w (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



antonio schrieb:


> doch die gibt es nur eben wieder in den einzelnen bl verschieden.
> 
> anonio



Wenn das so ist, kannst du mir sicher auch eine Quellenangabe nennen, wo die Strafen für diese Vergehen aufgelistet sind. Und sei es nur für ein Bundesland. Ich habe nichts für mein BL gefunden, aber wohl für Holland.


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, kannst du mir sicher auch eine Quellenangabe nennen, wo die Strafen für diese Vergehen aufgelistet sind. Und sei es nur für ein Bundesland. Ich habe nichts für mein BL gefunden, aber wohl für Holland.



bitte schön

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/bussgeld.pdf


antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



antonio schrieb:


> doch die gibt es nur eben wieder in den einzelnen bl verschieden.
> 
> anonio


 


mike_w schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, kannst du mir sicher auch eine Quellenangabe nennen, wo die Strafen für diese Vergehen aufgelistet sind. Und sei es nur für ein Bundesland.


 

Würd mich auch interessieren wo man sowas findet........

EDIT: Da kommt die Antwort sehr zügig ... THX


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Und wie et so is, find Ick doch glatt eine für " BERLIN " .... Nich zu fassen |kopfkrat

KLICK KLACK


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

sollte es eigentlich zu jedem gesetz/verordnung geben, sonst wäre es ja sinnlos.
es ist zwar verboten aber ne strafe gibt es nicht.
so nun sucht mal alle schön das für eure bl heraus.
und wer hier fischereiaufseher ist sollte die kataloge kennen oder einen dabei haben bei ner kontrolle.



antonio


----------



## mike_w (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



antonio schrieb:


> bitte schön
> 
> http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/bussgeld.pdf
> 
> ...



#hVielen Dank. Hätte dir nicht geglaubt, dass es so etwas gibt. Super. Leider habe ich für NRW so etwas noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



mike_w schrieb:


> #hVielen Dank. Hätte dir nicht geglaubt, dass es so etwas gibt. Super. Leider habe ich für NRW so etwas noch nicht gefunden.



gibts bei euch garantiert auch googel mal nach bußgeldkatalogen in nrw.
 nur mal so

http://www.umwelt.nrw.de/umwelt/pdf/bussgeldumwelt2006.pdf

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



mike_w schrieb:


> #hVielen Dank. Hätte dir nicht geglaubt, dass es so etwas gibt. Super. Leider habe ich für NRW so etwas noch nicht gefunden.


 


FÜR NRW ..... #6


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

@ toxic

ätsch war schneller#h|supergri


antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



antonio schrieb:


> @ toxic
> 
> ätsch war schneller#h|supergri
> 
> ...


 


#6....


----------



## antonio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

nächste mal darfst du wieder.

antonio


----------



## crosser556 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

hallo

hmm schöne ansichten habt ihr da alle ich denke er bekommt ne verwarnung beim ersten mal mit zu viel ruten am wasser das war doch das thema oder??? und erzählt nicht das noch keiner von euch mit mehr als die vorgeschriebene anzahl ruten geangelt hat sieht man doch überall wenns nicht grad in der stadt ist also ich angel auch schon mal mit 4-5 ruten bei erlaubten drei (wurde noch nie erwischt) ich kenn auch welche mit bis zu 8 ruten es ist doch halb so wild und wenn erwischt muß man da halt durch und zu der strafe kann ich auch nicht so viel sagen aber ich kenne einen ist schon ein par jahre her der wurde drei mal in folge beim schwarzangeln erwischt und hat 500 arbeitsstunden bekommen das lustige ist bei dem besitzer vom see hat er die stunden abgeleistet


petri 

alles wird gut


----------



## Ufo68 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Jose schrieb:


> irrtümlich, natürlich, ne?
> juristisch rumlogeln werden wohl andere.
> ich denk, jeder der die scheine hat kann auch lesen und dann liest 'man' eben auch mal kurz die regeln durch.
> 
> ...




Ist die Aussage richtig? Zählen auch die am Ufer?


----------



## crosser556 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

die aussage ist falsch es zählen nur bestückte angeln zb wurm auf dem haken dann zählt sie auch wenn sie draußen ist sonst kann mann auch 10 angeln am ufer liegen haben

gruß stephan


----------



## Crotalus (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Nein, daß ist auch nicht richtig. Es ist teilweise unterschiedlich geregelt, ab wann eine Rute als fangfähig eingestuft wird und auch so behandelt wird. Aber generell gilt nicht erst das anbringen des Köders als fangfähig, sondern spätestens das anbringen eins Hakens. Teilweise darf die Angel nicht einmal vormontiert sein, also bereits mit Blei, Wirbel ausgestattet sein. Also sollte jeder im eigenen Interesse die jeweiligen Bestimmungen lesen. Meistens sollte es meist aber ausreichen, wenn man den Haken von der Montage entfernt. Da wird normalerweise kein Kontrolleur was dagegen sagen


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

Für NRW zum Beispiel:


_Fangfertig ist ein Gerät immer dann, wenn es mit Ausnahme einer etwa erforderlichen Beköderung keiner Manipulation an dem Gerät mehr bedarf, um dieses zum Fischfang im Wasser auslegen zu können. Das ist bei der Handangel der Fall, wenn die mit Rolle und Schnur versehene Rute zusammengesteckt oder ausgezogen und ein Haken angeknüpft ist._


----------



## Jemir (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

bei uns in Sachsen wird es so gehandhabt, dass man 1000 einsatzbereite Ruten neben sich liegen haben kann. Zählen tun nur die im Wasser. ABER mit einer fangfertigen Rute und ohne vollständige Papiere am (nicht unbedingt im) Wasser sein ist ein Problem. Da reicht dann schon eine...


----------



## Silurid666 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

mir ist aus schleswig holstein ein gewässer bekannt an dem rigoros mit buss-/strafgeldern um sich geschmissen wird.

dort gibt es für so schöne sachen wie 'ne rute zuviel oder lebender köfi, pro tatbestand mal eben 500€ aufgedrückt...

das schmerzt schon gewaltig im geldbeutel..-also sollt man es besser lassen


----------



## crosser556 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

das mit den 500€ hab ich hir in mv auch schon gehört naja muß jeder selber wissen


----------



## Locke4865 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Jemir schrieb:


> bei uns in Sachsen wird es so gehandhabt, dass man 1000 einsatzbereite Ruten neben sich liegen haben kann. Zählen tun nur die im Wasser. ABER mit einer fangfertigen Rute und ohne vollständige Papiere am (nicht unbedingt im) Wasser sein ist ein Problem. Da reicht dann schon eine...


,

Stimmt auch nicht ganz 
auch in Sachsen darfs du nur 2 *fertigmontierte* Ruten am Wasser haben 
bei fertigen Ruten zuviel *könnte* es auch Probleme geben 
kommt auf die Laune des Kontrollers an
nach Gesetz zählen aber nur die im Wasser

@ Antonio
Ein Fischereiaufseher kennt die Strafhöhen nicht
Er scheibt nur die Anzeige bzw Mitteilung für (an) die Fischereibehörde 
Die erledigen den Rest bzw der Staatsanwalt
die Strafhöhe erfahren Sie nur bei einer Verhandlung bei der Sie als Zeuge geladen werden sonst nicht
klar kursieren Listen mit Anhaltspunkten ,die sind aber nicht offizell


----------



## dirk-mann (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

moin

bin ja heilfroh das ich hier in ostfriesland lebe da kann ich mit acht ruten fischen

gruß dirk


----------



## crosser556 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

ohhhhhh gleich gehts los und dann wieder mit 4 ruten owei owei

ich denke wie immer kommt eh keiner


gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



crosser556 schrieb:


> ohhhhhh gleich gehts los und dann wieder mit 4 ruten owei owei
> 
> ich denke wie immer kommt eh keiner
> 
> ...


 

Doch, einer kommt, ein AB-Mod.

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass Du hier ein wenig rumtrollst und provozieren willst. Ich rate Dir dringend, das sein zu lassen und Dich auf sinnvolle postings zu beschränken. Ganz dringend sogar.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eher was für den Ferkelmod, Ralle?



Auch der verhaftet keine Trolle |wavey:


----------



## crosser556 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Ruten, welche Strafe?*

ohh jetzt bin ich schon ein geisterwesen

immer locker durch die hose atmen !!!


----------

